# Favorite Lures



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone would be interested in a thread to post your favorite lures. (Maybe not your very favorites if that is top secret info.) I have pretty much just used natural baits so I won't be able to contribute anything.


----------



## CMoore (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm pretty new to the salt water fishing, but have found that a good ole' cheap spoon works pretty good. Silver in color.

Cory


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks. I was looking for some information on lures for myself, but thought a thread to post lures might be a good thing for those new to saltwater fishing like myself, as well as maybe a source for some new ideas for the more experienced. I did a search for lures the other day before I started this thread but did not find too much. Today I must have worded it different, because I did find some helpful information in some of the older posts.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

spoons/spinners, gotchas or yo-zuris


----------



## vtgoat (Aug 3, 2010)

One of my favorite for catching lady fish and spanish is called the Crippled Herring.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

shinny tinsel and white jigs 

diamond jigs

and top water plugs - especially the Cordell pencil popper .

love to watch blues and skipjacks chase a popper !


----------

